# Easton X7 vs XX75 can I tune for both?



## tjb357452 (Jan 24, 2003)

If you shoot arrows that differ in diameter, you'll have to make some adjustment each time you change arrows. There shouldn't be any difference in the diameter between X7s and XX75s unless your choosing a line cutter X7. If that's your choice, you're going to have to do a fair amount of tuning each time you switch. Not only will the spine be very different, but the larger diameter shaft will end up being out of square by a wide margin.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

If he is refering to X7 Eclipes or the Cobalt X7 they are alittle straighter but you can buy the same size of XX75 that you have in the X7's the only real difference other than the straightness and the weight tolerences are that the XX75's are made from a little weaker metal 96,000 psi and the X7's are just like XX78's at 105,000 psi,also the price,the XX75's are about $25.00 to $45.00 cheaper,depending on where you look.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Unless you are a really good shooter, X-7 for indoor (20 yds) are just expensive shafts.
A new XX75 shaft is more consistent and straighter than most carbons...

Now, if you're ready for state wide or national competitions, then they make sense.


----------

